# Constantin Weisz



## MMT

q


----------



## Guest

Just another online, ebay and QVC seller or like I always use to say: Another pop-up-like-mushroom-brand. Comparable (quality) to Wagner since 1848, Aeromatic, Newton & Sons, Krug Baümen, Cavadini, Claude Valentini, Adee Kaye etc etc etc. 
No in-house movements for sure (btw: who expects an inhouse movement for that little of money ?), maybe some swiss quartz movements.
GERMASIAN watches though and not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## Guest

MMT said:


> Thank you for your response. Can you please elaborate on what you mean by GERMASIAN watches? Aren't they a German watch company? Can you please explain why Constantin Weisz watches are not your cup of tea at all?
> 
> Thank you


Germasian = German + Asian = Germasian watches are supposedly assembled in Germany but their parts are acquired from China/Asia. You may read our sticky "Made in Germany" for more information.

Some of the CW-watches are copies of well known German brands (GO for example). Some of them are to be found at millionsmart.com.

The watch shown in the picture is close to Glashütte Original watches:










pic borrowed from ebay


----------



## Watchbreath

:-D That one is almost benchmark ugly.


----------



## cnmark

MMT said:


> Thank you for your response. Can you please elaborate on what you mean by GERMASIAN watches? Aren't they a German watch company? Can you please explain why Constantin Weisz watches are not your cup of tea at all?
> 
> Thank you





stuffler said:


> Germasian = German + Asian = Germasian watches are supposedly assembled in Germany but their parts are acquired from China/Asia. You may read our sticky "Made in Germany" for more information.
> 
> Some of the CW-watches are copies of well known German brands (GO for example). Some of them are to be found at millionsmart.com.
> 
> The watch shown in the picture is close to Glashütte Original watches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic borrowed from ebay


I'd go further than Mike (w/o having Mike's experience with German manufacturers) and state a watch like the branded GO fake depicted above is completely assembled in China and just German _branded_. Same applies to e.g. Apogäum watches, these are at most fake Breitlings with a different name on them. And regarding quality/functionality: close to zero, nil, nada.
Check also what was discussed about Apogäum in the affordables board, as most of this will certainly also apply in the case of Constantin Weisz. For me a definite "stay away" brand.

When you check the manufacturer's link pages on the Chinese watches board you'll find several manufacturers (incl. Millionsmart) in Guangzhou or Shenzhen carrying _unbranded_ fakes (homages? - no!) ready to be OEMed with your name on it to make you a watch manufacturer.


----------



## AJPeters

stuffler said:


> ./.
> The watch shown in the picture is close to Glashütte Original watches ./.


Does the original also look that bad ? No contrast, no clear lines, really untypical german....


----------



## cnmark

AJPeters said:


> Does the original also look that bad ? No contrast, no clear lines, really untypical german....


Yeah, agree, the _real_ GO Panomatic Date looks _much_ better. And Mike only said "close" not "same"...

BTW: below are some samples of Chinese "homages" i just found...

- Two Shenzhen Kangheda Watches Co. Ltd. 深圳康禾达钟表有限公司 (*Geya* brand, Model # GW049) mirrored GO Panomatic Lunar - the "black hands on black dial" is barely readable.
- And a Tianjin Seagull Watches Group Co. 天津海鸥手表集团公司 (Model # M179SPI) copy of the Panomatic Lunar (large image).

TJ Seagull is actually one of the traditional, renowned Chinese manufacturers, they do have own designs (e.g. Tourbillons), but some of their models are just copies. Another of their models looks like a JLC Master RDM...

Then look at this, the products page of Guangzhou Shengming Watch Industry:
http://www.sm-watch.com/products.asp
Lots of unbranded fake IWC's (IMO) - ready to be OEMed with your name on them...

I live in China, I love China, but this only makes me sad.


----------



## thodgins

It is a shame that Seagull doesn't move away from the copies and just focus on their quality and own designs.


----------

